# Help!My hamster is bleeding! What should I do?



## Sesame (Jan 9, 2021)

I have a Russian dwarf hamster that is 15 month old right now. About 2 month ago I realized that there were a few drops of blood coming out from where she pees, I was worried if she was sick or something, but she seems to be fine. She still eats, sleeps and exercise normally and it doesn’t seems like she is in pain.But after a few days she no longer bleeds, so I thought maybe it’s because I fed her some carrots during those days, so I didn’t take her to the vets.Today I realized that she is bleeding again and there seems to be more blood coming out. Does anyone know what’s wrong with her? I’m very worried about her. Thank you.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Water infection or something. Needs to see a vet I'm afraid. This isn't something that you can treat at home.


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi, I'm really late but when this happened to one of my gerbils a few years ago she had kidney issues, it can also be a UTI. She does need to go to the vet if you haven't already taken her as Engel98 says, it normally isn't a good sign, especially if it's come back


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

She needs to see a vet as quickly as possible. Please do not delay in taking her.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

@Sesame has she been to the vets?


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

I find it very strange that posts where help is asked for are often never followed up by updates or outcome.


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

I do see what you mean. The person hasn't been active since they posted it so maybe they've forgotten.


----------

